# Another one of these....



## Lil Boogie

So, tonight me, my mom and my sister went to look at some ASDR registered Aussie puppies. We knew we wanted one of the Merles but wasn't sure which. We had a male in mind, and we fell in love with him. Anywho, we ended up putting a deposit down and will get him soon. 

Where I'm going with this is we are getting him, but there were 12 puppies in this litter. Two being absolutely tiny runts, one died, one still barley alive now at 5 -6 weeks old. She's skin and bones, they thought she was dead when we were there. But, thankfully she was alive. The man looked at me, he told me if I was willing to give her a shot, that I could have her, and if she lives he'd send me her registration. Obviously I'm NOT doing this for the registration or to flip her..... I just want to help her, so we brought her home. She's a beautiful little tri female. I pray she lives... When we first left Rising Fawn GA with her, I honestly didn't think she'd be alive when we got home. That's how cold, and lifeless she was. So, we stopped at a Dollar store and got a baby syringe, a towel, a cup, and baby electrolytes along with some very mussy like watery cat food that was ground chicken, into a food topping for cats. I got it because I knew it'd be easy for her to digest. Anyway, we got back in the car, we had left the warm air blowing on her while in the DG and came back to her wiggling around. Yay! I got her wrapped up in the towel, and got about 15mls of electrolytes down her. This was just to tidey her over til we were home and had some good stuff to give her. Anywho, she slept for about 35-40 mins and woke up. I opened the chicken and MAN she came alive!! She gobbled it right up!! So happy to have seen that turn around so quickly! Anyway, we finally made it home and got her some IV, B-12, and I took one half can of baby food, put about 10mls of fresh goat milk in it and put a pinch of Probiotic powder in it and a tablespoon of hot water and mixed. She ate every bite of it but about half a teaspoon. Which I went ahead and syringed down her. Then I gave her another two mls of goats milk to wash it down. Now she's peed and pooped, her stool is firmer then it was earlier so yay! It's pretty watery. She got 12mls of IV and about less than half a cc of B-12. She literally tiny. I have hope for her.. but am obviously still expecting her not to make it because of how was she's been. Now, she's standing, eating, barking, growling, even howling when you leave her and is definitely feeling quite better thank God. Ugh, it's 3:19am when I'm typing this. So, I apologize for any mistakes or typos... I'm dead tired but thought I'd share with you guys before I got knocked out. In the morning we are taking her to the vet, hopefully we get some more medicine that'll help her. As long as she stays quiet, I'll leave her alone. She has been through a lot since we brought her home earlier. Ya know, getting needles stuck in her and all... So, as long as she doesn't get hungry, I'll just leave her be til morning. Please pray for her. We are calling her Niblett. Seeing how fast she's changed, I really think she's got a chance to live. But I know it won't be easy, but I'm here to try my best to keep her alive and healthy... Prayers much appreciated.

Now, it's 3:30am so I'm gonna hit the hay.... I had to give one of the dogs a bath at 2am something and finally got her dry. Gn people!


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Dandy Hill Farm @Rancho Draco @KY Goat Girl @Goatastic43 @MellonFriend my fellow peeps, your prayers along with others are much, much appreciated.... Please pray for Niblett, she needs your help... I'm doing my best but there's only so much you can do when she's been weak for so long. Thankfully she's so much more lively now


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'll update after we get home tomorrow morning. Gn people.... Just checked again for the last time tonight. She's laying on her side twitching her foot like a normal puppy does when they dream. Thank goodness....


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Praying for Niblett! Can't wait for a good update. Sounds like you're giving her the best shot she could have and you may just be rewarded with the best friend you could ever ask for!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Chanceosunshine said:


> Praying for Niblett! Can't wait for a good update. Sounds like you're giving her the best shot she could have and you may just be rewarded with the best friend you could ever ask for!


Thanks.... The vet opens in two hours, so hopefully they can tell us something more we can do for her, or maybe some medicine that will help. We shall see. 


Update: first feeding since late last night and she ate like a total champ again! I did the same thing about mixing probiotic powder in a bit of hot water, putting it in baby food then mixing in some goat milk, she scarfed it all up! She pooped and peed. Today her poop is definitely looking better already. She's now sleepy again after eating her big meal so I'm gonna leave her alone now until we go to the vet. Thankfully I didn't have to mess with her throughout the night or I would have been even more dead then I already am. Dead tired...


----------



## Rancho Draco

So glad she made it through the night! I'll be praying for her and that you get some sleep.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Rancho Draco said:


> So glad she made it through the night! I'll be praying for her and that you get some sleep.


Thanks... I get two more hours to rest so I should be good to go. Then, when we get home I'll be going back to bed to try ang get more rest..


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Prayers! 🙏 hope she gets all the way better quickly!


----------



## MellonFriend

Good luck, Niblett! I can't imagine another person who you'd be in better care of. If you fight as hard as I know Lil Boogie is going to fight for you, I know you'll make it through this!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness! You are an animal superhero, Lil Boogie!! I have a feeling she'll make it now that she's in your amazing care. Good luck and prayers to both you and Niblett!! You two got this! ❤🐕❤

PS: whenever you have the time, I (and I'm sure everyone else) would love to see more pictures of your new baby. No rush though, I can't imagine how exhausted you must be. 😘


----------



## Goatastic43

Continued prayers for the little girl! She sounds like a fighter and we know you are too. Glad she ate some! Try to get some rest! ❤


----------



## The Goat

Lots of prayers coming from Texas!!!!!!!!! 

You are such a good person. 
Thank you for giving her a chance to live and to be loved.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

How sweet! She’s in amazing care now and I agree with Dandy, I think she’ll make it now!


----------



## Boer Mama

If anyones got this - it’s you! And it does seem so promising with the turn around she’s shown with your care so far! 🍀❤🍀
If we did live nearby my daughter would be at your place constantly trying to help you with all your littles! 😍


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope she does well for you.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks everybody.... The words of encouragement are greatly appreciated. What helps in this situation is that we used to raise teacup poms so we know a thing or two about weak, sick puppies. It definitely does help to kinda know what your doing. Apparently the vet opens later today than I thought, they open at 1pm. So, we'll be taking her then

She just ate a bunch more and is resting now. She got same baby food but without the probiotics. I'll do my best to get more pictures of her later!


Thanks everybody ♥


----------



## The Goat

I’ll be praying it goes well


----------



## Lil Boogie

On our way to the vet


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'll update y'all later when we are done at the vet


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## The Goat

She’s so little


----------



## Yuki

Hopefully all is well at the vet! Prayers for the little one. She is in great hands!


----------



## K.B.

Awe she's so cute!  sending good thoughts!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending prayers🛐 Bless this little one!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Just got AMAZING news from the vet!


----------



## Boer Mama

Do tell…


----------



## The Goat

What is it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Gimmie a few


----------



## The Goat

Ok


----------



## Lil Boogie

So finally got her in and seen. He checked her for worms, cocci and parvo. We were thinking she had parvo but she tested NEGATIVE!!! Yay! Anyway, her stool is a nice brown color and not black anymore and doesn't stink as bad. Because she didn't have much stool when he checked (basically just liquid) he didn't see any cocci or worms but he gave us treatment anyway. And he also gave use some stuff to sooth her tummy. She is responding pretty good and lets us know when she's hungry, and she's already ate twice today. She's hungry again Lol. She's resting now though. Thank goodness she doesn't have parvo.... If she makes it she'll be coming back next week when she's 6 weeks old and getting vaccinated! Keep her in prayers please. It's very much appreciated!


----------



## MellonFriend

That is terrific news! 😃


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Rancho Draco

Awesome news!!


----------



## Yuki

That’s awesome!!! Will definitely keep her in my prayers.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

What amazing news!


----------



## The Goat

That’s great!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

That's wonderful!! 😍🐕🙏💕


----------



## K.B.

That's good news! She's in wonderful hands!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good news is ALWAYS APPRECIATED! Still sending prayers!🛐


----------



## K.B.

You should put a pop can or bottle next to her for a size comparison!


----------



## toth boer goats

Bless you for taking such good care of the cute baby. So glad things are looking up. 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

I was also thinking something for size comparison pics 😊
What did she weigh in at at the vets office?
I’m hoping for some good weight gain before next week for her!🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie

She's right under an lb


----------



## Boer Mama

So teeny tiny ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'll try to get a pic of her by a something to compare size. Her brother is triple her size.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Such good news for Niblett! I bet she’s going to be a great dog someday.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Chanceosunshine said:


> Such good news for Niblett! I bet she’s going to be a great dog someday.


Seeing that she lives, she will be staying with us


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## The Goat

She’s a cute little fluff ball hope she dose well


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my goodness! How tiny!  So glad you got good news from the vet!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s amazing! 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie

We are now spelling her name Niblette 

She's so much stronger today, looking around pushing my hand off of her when she don't wanna be touched lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Okay, now she's LITERALLY playing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'm so happy! She's biting me and trying to bite the wipe when I try to clean her face! She keeps throwing her feet in the air😂♥


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay for Niblette!! Sounds like she's feeling so much better already! 🤗🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'm so happy.. y'all have no idea how stressful my week has been. This is one of the only good things so far... I'm so happy she's doing better and hope she continues to do good and get stronger!


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Lil Boogie

Dont mind her messy mouth and nose. She just ate lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my gosh that face!! Those eyes!! That nose!! 😍😍 I have puppy fever now. 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my gosh that face!! Those eyes!! That nose!! 😍😍 I have puppy fever now. 😂


She's so sweet, but man is she sassy lol


----------



## The Goat

Look at her!!!!!!!!! I want a puppy now!!!!!!!
Glad she’s doing better


----------



## Boer Mama

I love that she went from being so weak to showing a sassy attitude already! 😂
And that messy face just shows how much she enjoyed her puppy mash for breakfast ❤😍❤


----------



## Yuki

She is so cute and tiny!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> I love that she went from being so weak to showing a sassy attitude already! 😂
> And that messy face just shows how much she enjoyed her puppy mash for breakfast ❤😍❤


She is a sassy one for sure lol...

And it's actually babyfood lol. Babyfood with raw goats milk that I got from my friend


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh she is just the cutest thing! Being sassy means she's a fighter! 😃 I love her new name spelling. Is her name still pronounced the same?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww shes gonna be a good Goat dog for sure. Lol with all shes drank, shes getting that G.O.A.T. sassy😘 attitude. Lol lol thats awesome


----------



## Boer Mama

Lil Boogie said:


> She is a sassy one for sure lol...
> 
> And it's actually babyfood lol. Babyfood with raw goats milk that I got from my friend


I knew you were making stuff for her out of combining a few things so that’s why I called it a mash 😅
Was this a chicken baby food?
Do you also give her milk separately (30ml syringe Dropperful?) or just what you mix in for her?
I started worrying about if my dog ends up having 10-11 babies instead of a nice manageable 6-8 that I might have to help a cpl along. So I’m following your interventions with this tiny Niblette with more focus 😂🍀❤


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> I knew you were making stuff for her out of combining a few things so that’s why I called it a mash 😅
> Was this a chicken baby food?
> Do you also give her milk separately (30ml syringe Dropperful?) or just what you mix in for her?
> I started worrying about if my dog ends up having 10-11 babies instead of a nice manageable 6-8 that I might have to help a cpl along. So I’m following your interventions with this tiny Niblette with more focus 😂🍀❤


I mix the baby food with the milk. But also give her straight up goats milk too.


----------



## Lil Boogie

And yes it's chicken


----------



## K.B.

We saved a kitten like that by giving him chicken baby food and soaked kitten food when he could manage it! He lived a long life and passed away at almost 17 or 18 years old!


----------



## K.B.

She's so tiny! is she a miniature Australian Shepard or regular sized? Glad she's got some spunk to her that's great news!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> She's so tiny! is she a miniature Australian Shepard or regular sized? Glad she's got some spunk to her that's great news!


She's standard


----------



## The Goat

Lil Boogie said:


> She's standard


I can’t be the only one who thot your avatar was a goat lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my gosh she is just the cutest thing! Being sassy means she's a fighter! 😃 I love her new name spelling. Is her name still pronounced the same?


It's still pronounced the same yes lol


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> She's standard


Tiny little girl how's she doing now?


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Tiny little girl how's she doing now?


She's actually doing really good! She's playing now and trying to bark more lol


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## The Goat

Aww


----------



## K.B.

Awe


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't believe how tiny her legs are. They look like they are only as thick as your fingers! 😱


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie

MellonFriend said:


> I can't believe how tiny her legs are. They look like they are only as think as your fingers! 😱


They are thinner than my fingers. I'll get better pics of them later lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Little Niblette 😍
She’s so lucky you guys showed up when you did! She really seems to be responding well to your care 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Little Niblette 😍
> She’s so lucky you guys showed up when you did! She really seems to be responding well to your care 🍀❤🍀


Thank you! We are just happy to help. She definitely does seem to be doing wayyy better. Next weekend she'll be going and getting her shots!!🥳


Update:
So, I fed her again like an hour ago, and she was rolling over on her side so I could scratch her tummy lol. She's doing wayyy better. She's getting IV fluids every 3-4 hours round the clock, and her albon two times a day. Then obviously she's getting her Nurti cal. And her actual food and milk. She growled when I touched her butt again lol


----------



## The Goat

That’s great news!!!!!! you must not be getting any rest


----------



## Lil Boogie

The Goat said:


> That’s great news!!!!!! you must not be getting any rest


Nope, definitely not a lot... I'm having to take mid day naps. Or sleep after getting up and giving her medicine and IV.


----------



## Boer Mama

Are you by chance going to school for a vet tech? You’d probably already be ahead of the class as far as all the care you’ve given to animals 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Are you by chance going to school for a vet tech? You’d probably already be ahead of the class as far as all the care you’ve given to animals 😅


Thought about it... My vet said if I want to, she'll teach me. So, I'm highly considering taking her up on that offer.


----------



## The Goat

I’m sure you would be great at that!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

She's a good death naper lol


----------



## The Goat

Oh my goodness she’s to cute!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

I cannot hold back squeals of cuteness! 😍😚🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How is she doing? She is so cute 🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

For some reason I couldn’t see page five of the replies so that was supposed to be for page for page four but I’ll still take a update 😉😂🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> For some reason I couldn’t see page five of the replies so that was supposed to be for page for page four but I’ll still take a update 😉😂🤦🏻‍♀️


Its fine lol. She's doing outstanding!! My sister walked by her box this morning and accidentally hit it with her foot, and Niblette let out a tiny "boof!" Literally sounded like she said boof
😂😂😂


But yeah she's doing amazing! She had her first bath yesterday and we took her to our grandma's house so we could still feed her and give her medicine. She is so much more active! And now we can hardly give her IV Because she's so strong now, it's hard to keep her still


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## The Goat

Oh that’s great!!!! is her brother doing well


----------



## Lil Boogie

The Goat said:


> Oh that’s great!!!! is her brother doing well


Yes, her brother is doing great. We are supposed nto go pick him up next weekend, but may have to do it the following weekend because this weekend is my birthday.


----------



## Boer Mama

What a great birthday present- little Niblette showing such great improvement and willingness to thrive and then also her brother. Who could ask for a better bday?!? ❤
happy birthday 🎊 🎂🎊


----------



## The Goat

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## K.B.

She's soooo cute! 

Happy early Birthday


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thank y'all! Hopefully this birthday is a better one than my previous ones.. Fingers crossed for no hard feelings and NO broke bones! And a happy birthday lol... 

Thank y'all♥


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## The Goat

Awwwww


----------



## The Goat

She’s a real fighter


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

So much cuteness in such a tiny pup!!! 🥰 Glad she is doing good!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Happy early birthday!!! 🥳


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww just put a Bow on her head and sing HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! LOL Good Job keeping her alive!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww just put a Bow on her head and sing HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! LOL Good Job keeping her alive!


Thank you! Trying our very best to keep her going. Today she had her second bath and hated it lol.... She sat there howling😂. She's SO much better! And I'm no longer feeding her via syringe. She's picked up eating by herself!


----------



## MellonFriend

Lil Boogie said:


> She sat there howling😂.


Aww I can just imagine that. Poor baby. 🥺😄


----------



## Lil Boogie

MellonFriend said:


> Aww I can just imagine that. Poor baby. 🥺😄


It was hilarious 😂


----------



## K.B.

Awe how cute though! That's awesome she picked up eating by herself what a huge step!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yay! I bet that will make things easier 😊


----------



## The Goat

I’m so glad she’s doing a little better


----------



## Boer Mama

Awe, good job sweet little Niblette! ❤❤❤


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

She looks like a little teddy bear 😂🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That Expression ....Well..What Now?😂🤣🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Shes doing so amazing! Eating on her own, barking when she's hungry, howling lol. We have stopped giving IV and she'll be going to the vet next weekend


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s just so cute and tiny- I love how she’s laying there with her little paws pulled up. She looks like she needs to be swaddled 💕


----------



## Lil Boogie

Just got another bath


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my goodness!! So fluffy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are touching me!😳
You Are Still Touching Me! 😂🤣 
She is soooo clean & cute!🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Niblette has gained 6ozs!


----------



## Boer Mama

You are doing so great with her! I’m so happy she’s having such great progress 💕🍀🤩


----------



## Boers4ever

Ok I melted on the floor when I saw those pictures lol. You are so gifted with taking care of animals! I love love Niblette!


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

How precious. 🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie

Niblette continues to do good!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my gosh she's so adorable that she doesn't even look real!! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my gosh she's so adorable that she doesn't even look real!! 😍


We took her in a store yesterday to hear everyone saying "omg is that a teddy!"


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Has she been back to the vet for an "all clear, healthy pup"? She looks great. I wonder how big she will get? Good job on getting her this far!🥰💕💞


----------



## Lil Boogie

Moers kiko boars said:


> Has she been back to the vet for an "all clear, healthy pup"? She looks great. I wonder how big she will get? Good job on getting her this far!🥰💕💞


No, shell be going back when she hits two lbs. Which she is right unfer two lbs right now.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Amd thanks!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

She’s so cute!!! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, glad she is doing well.


----------



## Boer Mama

I can’t wait for the vet update telling us how well she’s doing! 🤩
The vets gonna keep your # handy for fostering babies 🤣😅😊


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Niblette continues to do good!!
> View attachment 236267
> 
> View attachment 236268


Omg  she's a doll! Keep up the good work!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You’re doing such an amazing job with her. She is too stinking adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Well Niblette went to the Chiropractor also today. Her back legs are kinda weird like but I knew it's because she lost so much muscle tone from being so weak and not moving a lot. Her legs look much better but wanted to take her in anyway to have him look at them. He said the same thing that I just did and thankfully all she needs is more exercise and will be fine. She got a full on adjustment and I'm pretty sure she loves Dr. Baker lol. She looked at him with googoo eyes😂♥


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

Puppy massage ❤


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Aww 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Niblette should be going back to the vet sometime this week and or next weekend!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Awesome!


----------



## K.B.

Did she get to the vet?


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## Lil Boogie

Weve been so busy, so not yet. It'll probably be Monday when we take her. Thanks for checking in


----------



## Boer Mama

You’ve been just a little busy with Hope 😉


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> You’ve been just a little busy with Hope 😉


Yeah.. With Hope, we lost a family member, I'm hurting for no apparent reason and apparently might have to have surgery, this morning my grandma was put in the hospital, and a LOT of other things going on.... Got goats sick with colds, ugh..... Two with diarrhea from eating fresh fescue grass, etc etc. Those are a few of what's going on.
I've got a lot of things going on right now and I feel like I wanna cry. It's too mcuh


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending you virtual hugs🤗And praying for your recovery.🛐 We are here for you. 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thank you Moers.


----------



## Boer Mama

Lots of prayers your way… sorry you are getting a little overwhelmed with it all. Don’t be afraid to step back and take some time for yourself.
I hope they can figure out the best option for relieving your pain for you! 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Lots of prayers your way… sorry you are getting a little overwhelmed with it all. Don’t be afraid to step back and take some time for yourself.
> I hope they can figure out the best option for relieving your pain for you! 🙏🙏🙏


Thank you.... I don't know how much more I can take... I can't hardly eat, hardly can sleep.... Ugh. Life just gets to be so much...


----------



## Boer Mama

Do they have ideas on what’s wrong? They must if they’re mentioning surgery.
I’m sorry, you’ve probably mentioned it, but I can’t remember which thread.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> Do they have ideas on what’s wrong? They must if they’re mentioning surgery.
> I’m sorry, you’ve probably mentioned it, but I can’t remember which thread.


They haven't really told me what they think is going on. All I know is if it's still hurting me they may end up burning some nerves


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh my. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Boer Mama

I’d maybe want to try some regenative therapy first, if you have the option around there.
I keep hearing commercials for QC kinetics regenerative therapy to help get rid of pain w/o surgery. I haven’t looked into it myself as I’m not in too much pain normally other than general soreness. Lol
My feet feel like pins and needles sometimes but so far I just continue my day. I might look into it one day tho.
Anyway you go, I hope it improves your daily life immensely 🙏❤🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks... I can deal with the pain. That's not my biggest problem right now. It's everything else that's going on.....


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hopefully her and her brother are going to the vet tomorrow to get their shots


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## ksalvagno

Ok. Now you need to post a picture of her brother since you mentioned him.  She is just way too adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a CUTIE! So happy to see her doing so well! Good Job!💕


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## ksalvagno

Look at the size difference! Love his markings! Adorable!


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s what I was gonna say- the size difference really shows what a little Niblette she is!
Good job with her tho- she’s definitely been growing and looks active enough now ❤🍀😁


----------



## MellonFriend

That is such a huge size difference! Crazy!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, that really puts in perspective how tiny she is. They are both adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow 🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie

She's VERY active and LOVES pulling pants legs🙄. She gives Rico, a RUN for his money!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

WOW, I didn't realize there was THAT much of a size difference between the two! 🤯 Do you know how much both pups weigh? They sure couldn't be any cuter! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie

Niblette is about 4-5lbs and he's about 9-10lbs


----------



## K.B.

Wow their both SOOOOO cute  what a huge difference  so glad he gave her to you!


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## Lil Boogie

Now at 10lbs


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my gosh, she's getting so big!! 😍 I never noticed the little bits merle on her legs before. 😊 
We need pics of her brother now too. Niblette can't have all the attention you know. 😉😄


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my gosh, she's getting so big!! 😍 I never noticed the little bits merle before on her legs. 😊
> We need pics of her brother now too you know. Niblette can't get all the attention. 😉😄


Ill try to get pix later lolz


----------



## MellonFriend

What?! When did she get so big! 😍


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s a regular plump little puppy now ❤
mid shes at 10lbs, is her brother at 25? 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boer Mama said:


> She’s a regular plump little puppy now ❤
> mid shes at 10lbs, is her brother at 25? 🤣


He's nearly 20 lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

MellonFriend said:


> What?! When did she get so big! 😍


It just happened like Boom!


----------



## K.B.

Ohhh she's so adorable  so big now!


----------



## BloomfieldM

So precious


----------



## ksalvagno

She is growing so well! Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

Been busy.... But here's Rico


----------



## Lil Boogie




----------



## toth boer goats

🤗😊


----------

